# Female bearded dragon for 2 years laying infertile eggs?



## bcfcforever (Jul 25, 2013)

my female bearded dragon is 5 years old she is with a male how come i don't have a very good hatch rate i have a polystyrene box with heat mat and holes in a plastic box with vermiculite i have the first year 3 hatch and then last year i had 1 hatch and 2 died in the eggs and in both cases the female laid over 20 eggs which was all white whats am i doing wrong or shall i do something to the female to make her produce more fertile eggs as ingive her special food or something please help me thanks 

p.s if you could tell me when i am expecting eggs from the female please is there a certain months they are ready


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

It could be your incubation method (humidity problems, temperature fluctuations, too much disturbance etc), could be the pairing or could be the female. 

The female may not be healthy or getting enough nutrients which can cause problems with the eggs and hatchlings. There could be something wrong with the pairing such as inbreeding which is leading to weak hatchlings. If you don't know the history of the pair (ancestry and health of parents) then I would consider retiring them.

It's really not advised to house males with females all year round, it can easily lead to problems with egg laying and stress. The males will attempt to mate all year round, the females aren't receptive for all that time which can result in a lot of stress and injuries. There are no set times to expect eggs really, often they'll lay after our winter but they can at any point in the year. If you know your beardies then you should be able to figure out when she's gravid, by her size and behaviour.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

agree with above :2thumb:


----------

